# Anyone touring around Ireland this summer?



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, anyone planning on touring round ireland this summer, my wife, 2 kids and i are planning this rather than go abroad this year. 

anyone got any recommendations for good, clean campsites suitable for children in and around west coast: galway/westport/ring of kerry etc

many thanks


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

The campsite at Westport House is ideally suited to families, but it is one of the more expensive sites in Ireland. Haven't actually stayed in it, but would highly recommend Westport as a good base for Mayo with lots to do and see in the lovely town and in the surrounding area. On Clew Bay, near Croagh Patrick, about half an hour from some of the best surfing beaches in Ireland.

http://www.westporthouse.ie/caravans-camping/

http://www.discoverireland.ie/Destinations/Location.aspx?LocationID=21

http://surfmayo.com/

That is just for starters. There is a lot of information available in the Ireland Touring section which you will no doubt trawl through as well.

Mayo, Donegal, Sligo are quieter in the summer than other areas south of that, but all the west coast is good.

You will be very welcome

Ca


----------

